# Cramping but no period



## Delta (Oct 22, 2002)

I've been in lactational amenorrhea for more than a year. Since September I've been getting what feels like menstrual cramps off and on. But no period. I'm starting to worry that the cramps are a sign of some other problem.

Is it common? normal? OK? to have cramps (off and on) for months with no period?

With my oldest son I was in amenorrhea for almost 2 years but I don't remember this type of cramping so long before PPAF finally showed.


----------



## Delta (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Well, I'm not sure, but I can think of one thing. Not sure if this is what you want to hear but, is there a chance you could be pregnant?


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

I had my first ppaf in Aug and then had really bad period like cramps and no af till I had a another period in Dec...

My Dr. did a pelvic & abdominal ultrasound to make sure I didn't have a cyst or anything & everything was normal & healthy...

Hope that helps some


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I seem to recall that type of cramping off and on for a while before my first ppaf. I think that my body was just gearing up.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I, too, am in lactational amenorhea (ds is 14 mos) and have a lot of cramping. Today it's been really bad. My LLL leaders have said it's normal. It's just like the body is gearing up for the ppaf. Just to be sure, I take a monthly pg test, though, because my first symptom of pregnancy with ds was cramping.


----------



## Delta (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks so much for your replies. I tend to be OCD when it comes to health issues so this is really bugging me and I'm imaging the worst (ovarian or colon cancer) even though logically I'm pretty sure it's a fertility thing.

Today the cramps were particularly bad and I feel like AF is going to show any second but she has not. DS has been sick and nursing a ton the past few weeks so maybe that has something to do with it. Whatever it is, it's annoying. If the cramping does not let up or if AF doesn't show in the next few days I'm calling my OB.

I'm 100% positive I'm not pregnant.


----------

